# X's Newsgroup administrator on way to recovery!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I would like to let everyone know that Lew (the administrator and creator of the X's Newsgroup Forum) is very sick with pneumonia and is in the hospital. He is not expected to make it.

On behalf of the entire staff of DBSTalk.Com, I would like to send out prayers to him and his family.

For more info about his condition, you can read this thread:

http://pub92.ezboard.com/fxsnewsgroupfrm2.showMessage?topicID=1981.topic


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If I know Lew then I expect him to make it.

He's one tough guy.

My thoughts and prayers are with him.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks for filling us in Chris.....My thoughts and prayers are with Lew and his family!!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I haven't been to X's Newsgroup in a long time, but I always look forward to Lew's take on things when he posts here. This sad news, my thoughts go out to him and his family! I'd like to thank Angie for keeping us updated at this sad time.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

That's terrible. I remember who he is. My prayers go out to him and and to his family. May God give you peace and strength.


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

Posted at Dishplayer X ect... 
by Angie(The Little Wizard):

Lew update as of june 9th

The doctors today said things are getting better but there are no promises. they said the pnuemonia is getteing better and that he is fighting to get better so as of today things are good but he still needs a lot of prayers.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Has anyone heard an new news on how Lew is doing?


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

As of the 17th Posted by Angie(The Little Wizard) at Dishplayer x ect...:

The Doctors are slowly trying to get him to breath on his own it is hard for him but he is doing the best he can. He is doing better than he was and the Doctors said things are not getting worse and that is good hopefully he can get out of there. but it all depends on if he can start to breath without a machine. if anyone has questions feel free to email me
[email protected] subject Lew.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks for letting us keeping us updated gene.


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

You got it John:righton:
I'll be glad to see Lew finish this thread.


----------



## Joe Q (May 7, 2002)

Sad news regarding Lew the Old Wizard. 

http://pub92.ezboard.com/fxsnewsgroupfrm2.showMessage?topicID=2007.topic


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks Joe for posting that new link. This is sad news. I don't know what to say, but here it is:

Lew update as of 6/25/03 by Angie (The Little Wizard)

Things are not good the doctors do not see him ever being able to breath on his own so that means he will spend the rest of his life in the hospital with a machine keeping him alive.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)




----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

Lew update as of 6/29 from angie :

It looks like he still has alot of fight in him and magic also he is now on 60% Oxygen instead of 1oo % and he is doing very well they are trying very hard to get him to breathe on his own lets hope he keeps up the fight so thank you everybody for the prayers they are working.

http://pub92.ezboard.com/fxsnewsgroupfrm2.showMessage?topicID=2020.topic


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think with some time he may heal, only time will tell.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

For those who wish to send Lew a get well wish you can sign a group get well card by clicking on this link. http://www.groupcard.com/birthday3/ForLew.html

Get well Lew we miss you!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks for the link


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks :righton:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Update on Lew

http://pub92.ezboard.com/fxsnewsgroupfrm2.showMessage?topicID=2064.topic


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Lew is doing better. 

http://pub92.ezboard.com/fxsnewsgroupfrm2.showMessage?topicID=2071.topic


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

This is great new's. 
Looks like he's breathing on his own and will be out of ICU any day now.


----------



## thevoice (Sep 24, 2002)

geneb11 said:


> This is great new's.
> Looks like he's breathing on his own and will be out of ICU any day now.


Today looks even better! Link over Lew!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Aug 9th update 

http://pub92.ezboard.com/fxsnewsgroupfrm2.showMessage?topicID=2110.topic


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Heh...


Chris Blount said:


> I would like to let everyone know that Lew (the administrator and creator of the X's Newsgroup Forum) is very sick with pneumonia and is in the hospital. He is not expected to make it.


Well, it was two months since you first opened this thread. Quite a contrast. :up:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yes! Very good news.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

He's back!! 

http://pub92.ezboard.com/fxsnewsgroupfrm2.showAddReplyScreenFromWeb?topicID=2232.topic


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

John Corn said:


> He's back!!
> 
> http://pub92.ezboard.com/fxsnewsgroupfrm2.showAddReplyScreenFromWeb?topicID=2232.topic


 :wizardhat Sorry that I haven't responded to this thread sooner. I'm embarrassed to say that I temporarily forgot my password.

Anyway it is great to be back home. I want to thank everyone for all of their prayers. I know that your prayers helped to bring me back from near death. Lew~ The Old Wizard


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Lew!!! Great to see you back. You have restored my faith that anything is possible. Hope you continue to get better and thanks for letting us know how you are doing!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Lew great to see you back! I knew you still had some Wizard magic in you!

All the best!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Welcome back!


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks everyone it is great to be back. I'm getting stronger everyday. I have had to learn how to walk all over again. I'm still using a walker to get around, but I feel that it won't be too long before I won't need that either. The physical therapist visits about three times a week. :wizardhat


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome back Lew, it's great to have you posting again. :righton:


----------

